# Pikes Peak Ringers



## naclosagc (May 19, 2011)

I attended the Pikes Peak Ringers concert at the Saint Louis Cathedral Basilica in Saint Louis last Friday.

First of all, there are no words to describe the Basilica. It is a marvel of architecture and art. I had never been there before, and was wishing I had brought my camera with me. I will do so next time.

The Bell Ringers were awesome. I love the way they harmonize, and they make a real show of it with arm movements and such. They switched places, and moved a couple of people in and out for each song. I am not sure why that is, except maybe so that everyone gets a shot at different bells.

Between each song, a member or two would come up and tell stories about themselves and the group. That added some nice background for it.

I would go again, so if you get a chance to see them, definitely try it, unless you are like my wife who hates bell ringing . . .


----------

